# What bloodline is my German Shepherd?



## ThePunisher_Richard (Mar 20, 2017)

So i thought all German shepherds were the same. I didn't know about bloodlines till i started to research and compare to my friends german shepherds who look like the traditional ones. However, i stumbled upon a bloodline than looks almost identical to my dog. Its called eastern europe german shepherd. They have the same colors black/white they are bigger than the normal german shepherds and they have different back legs. I bought my dog from a backyard breeder who most likely knew little to nothing about breeding or its breed / bloodline. The parents were huge though. I will show a pic of the dog im talking about and then a pic of my dog.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Unfortunately you can't tell a bloodline just by looking and with byb there's no way of really knowing. If the parents had registered names you could look them up and figure it out but I'm guessing that's not the case


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

There's no way to tell without having a pedigree. Or if you have the registered names of the parents. Also, with a BYB your dog is likely a mix of several lines and BYB dogs with no intent behind it. Looks are very deceiving, and there is no way to tell lines based on looks. Lines are about a lot more than looks, they are temperment and drive and work intent and they are protected by responsible breeders. Just enjoy your dog.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

The Eastern European Shepherd isn't simply a line/type of GSD. They are an a separate breed, developed in the former Soviet Union, by crossing GSD with breeds like Caucasian Shepherds. They aren't very common in the US. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East-European_Shepherd


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pretty dog! Do you have a pedigree? Your dog looks healthy and well-cared for. Enjoy him!


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard (Mar 20, 2017)

Shes actually a girl, but i get that alot since shes so big lol. Shes way bigger than my friends male german shepherd and shes also younger too. Only 10 months.


----------



## ThePunisher_Richard (Mar 20, 2017)

I would say shes the most calmest, well temperament shepherd i ever seen. She loves everyone and is super well socialized when it comes to people and dogs. When it comes to dogs though she doesn't have an alpha personality shes usually submissive to older dogs and sorta follows the chain of command with them. When she plays shes super fast and jumps super high. Shes not wild or crazy and listens. I wish i could figure out what bloodlines are inside her but i couldn't ask for a more better dog than her. Only thing is she loves to chew things up lol thats about it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ThePunisher_Richard said:


> I would say shes the most calmest, well temperament shepherd i ever seen. She loves everyone and is super well socialized when it comes to people and dogs. When it comes to dogs though she doesn't have an alpha personality shes usually submissive to older dogs and sorta follows the chain of command with them. When she plays shes super fast and jumps super high. Shes not wild or crazy and listens. I wish i could figure out what bloodlines are inside her but i couldn't ask for a more better dog than her. Only thing is she loves to chew things up lol thats about it.


 You won't have some of the insight that comes from having a pedigree and a breeder knowledgable in what their lines bring, but you're happy with her so all you can do is "work with the dog in front of you" as they say. 

Learn to identify her drives, temperament and thresholds. You can use this info to help locate breeders who produce similar dogs for future consideration.

ETA, I'm in the same boat. I have a girl I'm very happy with, however she came from a byb.


----------



## bmwrob17 (4 mo ago)

any body now of a stud dog related to jutones gunther or overhills?


----------



## bmwrob17 (4 mo ago)

sorry in uk im going back to the 80s


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

bmwrob17 said:


> any body now of a stud dog related to jutones gunther or overhills?


Start a new thread with your question


----------

